# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Uzunkulak İle Kelebek

## Serdar102

UZUNKULAK İLE KELEBEK
Uzunkulak sabahın erken saatlerinde köyden ayrılmış, otlamak için meraya gidiyordu. Şöyle bir kafasını kaldırıp havayı kokladı. Gün, güzel ve güneşli geçeceğe benziyordu. Etrafına bakınıp dururken yavaşladığını fark etti. Şimdi eğlence zamanı değildi. Karnı çok acıkmıştı. Adımlarını sıklaştırıp hızını artırırken düşüncelere daldı:
 Şu dünyada dertten, kederden uzak yaşamak ne kadar güzel. 
İki-üç günde bir de olsa kırlarda özgürce koşmak ne kadar güzel.
Ne kadar güzel kuru samandan bıkınca taze ot yiyebilmek.
Ne mutlu bana ki, ben bu kadar şanslı olduğum için. 

Uzunkulak meraya varınca taze ot yemeye başladı. Uzun süre ot yedikten ve karnını iyice doyurduktan sonra gölgelik bir yere uzandı. Bakışlarıyla etrafı kolaçan etti. Her şey ne kadar güzeldi. Sanki bütün bu güzellikler hayatın bir tat, bir anlam kazanması için yaratılmıştı. Sadece bu güzelliklerin var olduğunu bilmek yetmezdi. 

 Gelip görmeli buraları  diye düşündü Uzunkulak,  hem de sık sık gelip görmeli. Kafanı kaldırıp yukarı baksan masmavi gökyüzü, karşılara doğru baksan ulu dağlar, şu tarafta mis kokulu orman, işte buralar çayırlık, çimenlik, kuş sesleri, uçuşan kelebeklerBunca güzellikler içindeyken düşüncelerin de berraklaşır. Gel buralara boylu boyunca yat, kalmaz içinde keder, budur hayat. 

Uzunkulak güzel güzel düşünürken, az ilerdeki çiçeğin üstünde durmakta olan bir kelebek gördü. Kelebeği içten bir gülücükle selamlayan Uzunkulak:  Nasılsın kelebek kardeş, iyi misin?  diye sordu. 

Kelebek:  Teşekkür ederim, siz nasılsınız?  dedikten sonra, 
Uzunkulak:  Ben de teşekkür ederim  dedi.  Bugün hava ne kadar güzel değil mi?  
 Evet, çok güzel. Ortalık günlük, güneşlik. Yaz havası dediğin böyle olur işte. 
 Kelebek kardeş, birkaç günde bir otlamak için bu meraya geliyorum. Ne kadar seviyorum burayı anlatamam. Şu an çok mutluyum. Hayatı seviyorum, yaşamayı seviyorum, güzel olan her şeyi seviyorum. Hayat yaşanmaya değer bence, sen ne dersin kelebek kardeş?  
 Hayat bence de yaşanmaya değer, fakat bir takım küçük aksilikler olmasa daha iyi olacak. Ne kadar dikkatli olunursa olunsun yine ufak-tefek bir olay olur, durup dururken can sıkar. Sonra bütün gün üzül dur. 
 Kelebek kardeş, senin bir üzüntün var galiba. Canını sıkan bir şey mi oldu? 

 İki saat kadar önce köyün yakınındaki bir ağacın dalına konmuştum. Derken, elindeki uzunca sopanın ucuna ağ takılmış bir çocuk peydah oldu. Beni görünce sokulmaya başladı. Biliyorum ki, böyle durumlar şakaya gelmez. Eğer hızlı hareket edip kaçamazsan kelebekleri yakalamak için özel olarak yapılmış kelebek ağı rap diye başından aşağı geçiverir. Ağın içine düştün mü kurtuluşu yoktur. Kim ister durup dururken bu hayata veda etmek? Baktım çocuk kararlı geliyor, çırptım kanatlarımı uçmaya başladım. Can korkusu kolay değil, bir de heyecanlanmıştım ki, sorma. Heyecandan kanatlarımı hızlı çırpamıyordum, dolayısıyla yükselemiyordum. Yerden bazen iki, bazen üç metre yükseklikte bir alçalıp bir yükselerek zorlukla uçuyordum. Çocuk belki yarım saat kovaladı beni, bir türlü peşimi bırakmadı. Sonunda, şu ilerideki derenin üstünden uçarak geçtim, çocuk ağzı açık arkamdan bakakaldı. Şimdi bu olayın etkisi altındayım, üzüntü duyuyorum. Ne istedi benden bilmem ki o çocuk? Neden üzdü beni? Ne olacak sanki beni yakalayıp da? Kelebek koleksiyonu yapıyor belki, belki beni de koleksiyonuna katacak. Zevk denmez ki buna, dert vermek denir. Yazık günah bana be, ne zararım var benim ona? 

 Bak sen şimdi o çocuğun yaptığına. Hiç öyle şey olur muymuş? Sessizce duran kelebeğin rahatını boz, peşinden koş, kovala, yakalamaya çalış. Bu tamamen yanlış davranış biçimini kesinlikle kabul etmiyorum ve o çocuğu kınıyorum. Her neyse, sen üzülme kelebek kardeş, bir daha böyle tatsız durumlarla karşılaşmaman en büyük dileğimdir.  

Uzunkulak kelebeğin minicik yüreğine su serpmiş ve onu rahatlatmıştı. Hayat güzeldi, yaşamak güzeldi, ara sıra ortaya çıkan böyle tatsız durumları önlemek olanaksız demekle işin içinden çıkılamazdı. Tatsızlık olmadan, oluşmadan engellenebilirdi. Bunun çaresi muhakkak ki vardı. Ben hep iyi davranışlar içindeyim, kötülük nedir bilmem derdin otururdun köşende. İşte, asıl büyük gaflet buydu. Doğrusu nedir dersen, cevabı gayet basitti: Gerçekten çok iyi bildiğin iyi davranışları başkalarına da öğreterek, pasif iyi değil, aktif iyi olarak ve bu amaç için sonsuz gayret sarf ederek. Uzunkulak ile kelebek bu durumu uzun uzadıya konuşarak bir karara vardılar: İyiliğin en büyük savunucusu olarak bildiklerini canlılara anlatacaklardı. Akşamüstü birbirlerinden ayrılırken ikisi de hayatın güzelleştiğinin farkındaydı. Aradan bir ay geçmeden grup kurmuştu, Uzunkulak ile kelebek: Aktif iyiler grubu. Çalışmalar devam ediyordu ve edecekti, çünkü bunun için ant içmişlerdi. 


SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

